# Airports/ passports stamps/ documentation



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Arrived back in Spain yesterday. UK airports ( Edinburgh and Birmingham ) were dead. Never seen the places so quiet with only a few shops and eateries open. Documents required were vaccine cert and the Spanish Health Form ( much easier than the UK one). No other tests required. At Spanish end they guided us through the channels for 3rd country arrivals by asking you in Spanish where you were from. Passport control was quick. Told officer was a resident and presented TIE first the passport. Asked ( in Spanish if I was to get stamped) . He studied TIE and passport and said no. Bag pick up was next then a line where they checked you Spanish Health form code. Appeared to be people being stopped here and there looked like some people didn't have correct documentation but it appeared that they would fix everything for them. There were also people getting quick tests that I saw. All in all very quick and efficient.


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN (Feb 14, 2020)

Which Spanish airport was this?


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Alicante


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Daughter and grandson returned to UK via Madrid last Monday. We had a great three weeks. Return was a bit anxious with the testing before leaving and the UK traffic light system. Madrid airport she said was ok but a lot of travellers hadn't completed the location form for the UK. BA had an app where all documents could be uploaded too and that was effective. Her passport was stamped on entry. Which of course it should have been


----------



## Localizer (Jun 23, 2016)

Wife returned from Gatwick to Malaga last Thursday.... no issues at all until the Spanish Border - handed over her TIE and Passport and they scanned the TIE and stamped her passport - when she asked why, the guard apologised - said it had been 'a long shift with many people and he was very tired' He received a very scathing rebuke from his colleague and duly cancelled the stamp.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

If you get stamped I imagine you will be questioned if you are leaving after 90 days. It shouldn't happen and you need to present your TIE before passport and explain ( preferably in Spanish)that you are a resident. I did this and the guard then checked my card and scanned it and said it was okay and just handed back passport. Others were getting stamped but were babbling away in English which I am sure didn't help and probably meant the guards revert to a default position of stamping. I imagine the questioning you get on leaving could be inconvenient.


----------



## Localizer (Jun 23, 2016)

kaipa said:


> If you get stamped I imagine you will be questioned if you are leaving after 90 days. It shouldn't happen and you need to present your TIE before passport and explain ( preferably in Spanish)that you are a resident. I did this and the guard then checked my card and scanned it and said it was okay and just handed back passport. Others were getting stamped but were babbling away in English which I am sure didn't help and probably meant the guards revert to a default position of stamping. I imagine the questioning you get on leaving could be inconvenient.


.... This was on arrival back in Spain after a two day visit to the UK; wife is pretty fluent in Spanish.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

But did she tell the guard before presenting anything that she was a resident? I think as the sheer number of passengers get a stamp they are not paying full attention so you need to say something before handing passport


----------



## Localizer (Jun 23, 2016)

kaipa said:


> But did she tell the guard before presenting anything that she was a resident? I think as the sheer number of passengers get a stamp they are not paying full attention so you need to say something before handing passport


TIE first, Passport second, a greeting in Spanish. In in a very quiet airport.... maybe it was just muscle memory.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

kaipa said:


> Arrived back in Spain yesterday. UK airports ( Edinburgh and Birmingham ) were dead. Never seen the places so quiet with only a few shops and eateries open. Documents required were vaccine cert and the Spanish Health Form ( much easier than the UK one). No other tests required. At Spanish end they guided us through the channels for 3rd country arrivals by asking you in Spanish where you were from. Passport control was quick. Told officer was a resident and presented TIE first the passport. Asked ( in Spanish if I was to get stamped) . He studied TIE and passport and said no. Bag pick up was next then a line where they checked you Spanish Health form code. Appeared to be people being stopped here and there looked like some people didn't have correct documentation but it appeared that they would fix everything for them. There were also people getting quick tests that I saw. All in all very quick and efficient.


Hi Kaipa,
Am going back to the UK for a week for a family matter. I have done the PCR and passenger location form etc etc, but am not sure what needs to be done as a Brit resident in Spain on returning to Spain. You mention the vaccination certificate and Spanish Health Form (yes the UK one was very long winded...). Can you give a link to this and any other info if necessary?


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

All you need is your EU vaccination certificate in digital form and the Spanish Health Form. If you Google requirements to enter Spain you will see the UK government site which gives you all the details plus an easy link to the Spanish site for the health form. Here you just give information on address, flight information etc. You need a seat number and you must upload your EU certificate ( which is easy) 
you then receive an email with a attachment of the form with a code they can scan at airport. You can print this or just show on phone. All in all much easier and quicker than UK passenger location form with test codes etc


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi Kaipa,
> Am going back to the UK for a week for a family matter. I have done the PCR and passenger location form etc etc, but am not sure what needs to be done as a Brit resident in Spain on returning to Spain. You mention the vaccination certificate and Spanish Health Form (yes the UK one was very long winded...). Can you give a link to this and any other info if necessary?


Here is the link to the Spain Health Form that needs to be filled out before returning.

Spain Travel Health (spth.gob.es)


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

timwip said:


> Here is the link to the Spain Health Form that needs to be filled out before returning.
> 
> Spain Travel Health (spth.gob.es)


Actually, now I see it I remember that I have that link saved...
I must admit I have found the number of forms to be filled out, the amount of data you are asked to give and the hours spent on the net sifting through everything has been overwhelming for me.
I am in Barajas now and my passport has been stamped for the first time in the 30 years I have been here. Strange


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

What about roaming. How does someone with a Spanish phone come off now?


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I am with Orange and in UK there were no roaming charges. I think EE in UK have brought in roaming charges. If you are a resident with TIE you shouldn't get your passport stamped and should try and politely ask ( in Spanish!!) for them to not do it or cancel it as it might cause problems when you venture out of Spain the next time.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

kaipa said:


> I am with Orange and in UK there were no roaming charges. I think EE in UK have brought in roaming charges. If you are a resident with TIE you shouldn't get your passport stamped and should try and politely ask ( in Spanish!!) for them to not do it or cancel it as it might cause problems when you venture out of Spain the next time.


I did tell the police man and he was having none of it. I think going to uk will not be problematic, but coming back I don't want a stamp


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Localizer said:


> He received a very scathing rebuke from his colleague and duly cancelled the stamp.


How exactly?

There is a prescribed method for cancelling an inappropriately entry/exit stamp in the Border Guards Handbook so I'm curious to know if it was followed.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kaipa said:


> I am with Orange and in UK there were no roaming charges. I think EE in UK have brought in roaming charges. If you are a resident with TIE you shouldn't get your passport stamped and should try and politely ask ( in Spanish!!) for them to not do it or cancel it as it might cause problems when you venture out of Spain the next time.


Just one note. 

It doesn't have to be a TIE. Holders of the green resient cert/card should also not have their passport stamped.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

As a American who has held a TIE for 30+ years I don't really understand all this preoccupation about getting a stamp in the passport. They have ALWAYS stamped my passport. I just got my passport stamped 5 days ago upon arriving to Madrid from Boston. And yes, I always hand them my TIE along with my passport. Never had a problem because of a stamp in my passport.


----------



## Localizer (Jun 23, 2016)

MataMata said:


> How exactly?
> 
> There is a prescribed method for cancelling an inappropriately entry/exit stamp in the Border Guards Handbook so I'm curious to know if it was followed.


Cancelled with the appropriate double lines at 45 degrees through the stamp.
His colleague called him an idiot.....


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

kalohi said:


> As a American who has held a TIE for 30+ years I don't really understand all this preoccupation about getting a stamp in the passport. They have ALWAYS stamped my passport. I just got my passport stamped 5 days ago upon arriving to Madrid from Boston. And yes, I always hand them my TIE along with my passport. Never had a problem because of a stamp in my passport.


That is good to know but what does the stamp actually imply? That you are a vistor with only 90 days available or simply that you are a 3rd country national? Surely if it is the former then it means that if you are stopped by police and present your passport and have been more than 90 days wont they question you??
Also why do some people get stamped and not others? There must be some kind of protocol and meaning or else it designates nothing other than a written date of entry.


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

kalohi said:


> As a American who has held a TIE for 30+ years I don't really understand all this preoccupation about getting a stamp in the passport. They have ALWAYS stamped my passport. I just got my passport stamped 5 days ago upon arriving to Madrid from Boston. And yes, I always hand them my TIE along with my passport. Never had a problem because of a stamp in my passport.


I was going to ask the same question. What is the importance of not getting the passport stamped?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Third country passport with no Schengen stamp is a possible indicator you are a Schengen/EU resident. Schengen entry stamp (with arrow pointing inward) is a de facto indication that you are a tourist/short-term visitor subject to Schengen's 90-in-180 day restriction. Absence or presence of a stamp isn't a conclusive evidence that you are a resident or tourist, as stamps can be placed by mistake or border officials not knowing the rules.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

kaipa said:


> That is good to know but what does the stamp actually imply? That you are a vistor with only 90 days available or simply that you are a 3rd country national? Surely if it is the former then it means that if you are stopped by police and present your passport and have been more than 90 days wont they question you??
> Also why do some people get stamped and not others? There must be some kind of protocol and meaning or else it designates nothing other than a written date of entry.


Why would I present my passport to the police? I'd give them my TIE! Except when traveling outside of Spain I never carry my passport. My TIE is my legal ID here in Spain.

When renewing my TIE I have been asked in the past for copies of every page of my passport. They check the stamps to be sure I haven't been outside of Spain more than the permitted amount of time. So I actually like having the stamps because they prove that I've been here. That way I don't have to present other proof like boarding cards.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

How does it work if you retain your TIE after you have ceased to be a resident? Presumably you could show it at border control and avoid a stamp, giving you access to Spain without limit? Or does it come up when they scan it?


kalohi said:


> Why would I present my passport to the police? I'd give them my TIE! Except when traveling outside of Spain I never carry my passport. My TIE is my legal ID here in Spain.
> 
> When renewing my TIE I have been asked in the past for copies of every page of my passport. They check the stamps to be sure I haven't been outside of Spain more than the permitted amount of time. So I actually like having the stamps because they prove that I've been here. That way I don't have to present other proof like boarding cards.


So what happens when you present your stamped passport and you are over the 90 day period? Is it procedure for the guard to then ask if you are a resident or do they automatically assume you have overstayed? There has to be some protocol or else it means nothing so why stamp anything?


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

kaipa said:


> So what happens when you present your stamped passport and you are over the 90 day period? Is it procedure for the guard to then ask if you are a resident or do they automatically assume you have overstayed? There has to be some protocol or else it means nothing so why stamp anything?


I never present my passport without also presenting my TIE. So they know I'm resident. If I didn't present my TIE then yes, they would assume I've overstayed.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

kalohi said:


> I never present my passport without also presenting my TIE. So they know I'm resident. If I didn't present my TIE then yes, they would assume I've overstayed.


So basically every 3rd country national should get stamped irrespective of their residency?


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

kaipa said:


> So basically every 3rd country national should get stamped irrespective of their residency?


I don't know if they should or shouldn't. All I know is that I'm a third country national and rightly or wrongly my passport has always been stamped even though I always present my TIE along with my passport.


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

I have been going through the Ministerio del Interior website for the last hour and can not find any procedure/protocol that people with TIEs should not be getting their passport stamped. Can someone please point me in the right direction? Where did this belief come from?


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I suppose it comes from the fact that some people get stamped others dont. The question is why?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

timwip said:


> I have been going through the Ministerio del Interior website for the last hour and can not find any procedure/protocol that people with TIEs should not be getting their passport stamped. Can someone please point me in the right direction? Where did this belief come from?


There was a govt announcement earlier this year that British citizens with residency rights under the withdrawal agreement should not have their passports stamped. No idea where to find it but it was referenced on the British Embassy facebook page. May not be relevant for non-Brits of course.


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

Alcalaina said:


> There was a govt announcement earlier this year that British citizens with residency rights under the withdrawal agreement should not have their passports stamped. No idea where to find it but it was referenced on the British Embassy facebook page. May not be relevant for non-Brits of course.


Thanks. I guess it only applies to the British. I still do not really see any advantage to not stamping the passports.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

timwip said:


> Thanks. I guess it only applies to the British. I still do not really see any advantage to not stamping the passports.


Well, for people who travel to and from the UK several times a year (to see family or for work) their passport is going to fill up pretty quickly if they get two stamps per journey - and they aren't cheap to replace!


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> Well, for people who travel to and from the UK several times a year (to see family or for work) their passport is going to fill up pretty quickly if they get two stamps per journey - and they aren't cheap to replace!


And even worse if you travel to Canada, Australia and parts of Asia and some Caribbean Islands as they will only stamp on an empty page (I got held up in Toronto a couple of years ago because I didn't have an empty page (the biggest issue was the Saudi and Oman work visa's, they need two pages per visa (and silly me asked why they couldnt put the new one over the old one seeing as it was cancelled as I left) and thats why in the old days I used to have two passports...
Id actually like some stamps in mine as the new one is empty....


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

Very deft negotiations by Boris Johnson. At least Brexit does not make your passports fill up with those unwanted stamps...


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN (Feb 14, 2020)

Anyone interested about when border stamping apply or any other border crossing matter, search for
Schengen border code book. All in black & white. However, just like in any other profession, some staff are completely useless, no matter how much training you throw at them. Hence, stamping inconsistencies exist.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Well, for people who travel to and from the UK several times a year (to see family or for work) their passport is going to fill up pretty quickly if they get two stamps per journey - and they aren't cheap to replace!


I won't be travelling enough for my passport to fill up. Any more reasons for not having it stamped?


----------



## Turtles (Jan 9, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I won't be travelling enough for my passport to fill up. Any more reasons for not having it stamped?


Yes. It's bad enough when Spanish airports that see millions of UK citizens every year can't get it right, but what happens when you try to cross into a less clued-up part of Europe and they arrest/fine/expel you for overstaying in the Schengen area. How's your Slovakian?


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

Turtles said:


> Yes. It's bad enough when Spanish airports that see millions of UK citizens every year can't get it right, but what happens when you try to cross into a less clued-up part of Europe and they arrest/fine/expel you for overstaying in the Schengen area. How's your Slovakian?


Typically third country passports get stamped upon entering and leaving a country even though they are legal residents. That´s what happened to me in Colombia and Mexico. That´s what happens to me in Spain and that´s what happened to my wife in the United States. The reason why the Spanish authorities on the border don´t remember this Brexit agreement is that it is atypical. When you think about it, it does not serve any purpose (other than Boris being able to claim he got a concession out of the EU). Face it, with Brexit you guys are in the same boat as me, a United States citizen. I have never had any threat of arrest/fine or expulsion by the Spanish authorities.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

My whole point here was that if you make it clear to the officer that you are a UK national with documented residency and you show your TIE you wont get stamped. I did this. You probably need to do this in Spanish not English and as a declaration not as an order.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Turtles said:


> Yes. It's bad enough when Spanish airports that see millions of UK citizens every year can't get it right, but what happens when you try to cross into a less clued-up part of Europe and they arrest/fine/expel you for overstaying in the Schengen area. How's your Slovakian?





kaipa said:


> My whole point here was that if you make it clear to the officer that you are a UK national with documented residency and you show your TIE you wont get stamped. I did this. You probably need to do this in Spanish not English and as a declaration not as an order.


Weii, Kaipa, that's not what happened to me. However I don't anticipate it being a problem for me either, (see timwips post) we'll just have to see.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

For "won't" substitute "shouldn't".


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

kaipa said:


> My whole point here was that if you make it clear to the officer that you are a UK national with documented residency and you show your TIE you wont get stamped. I did this. You probably need to do this in Spanish not English and as a declaration not as an order.


But what other third country nationals are saying is isn't doesn't make a difference. If you've got a TIE surley stamps in passports are irrelevant.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Megsmum said:


> But what other third country nationals are saying is isn't doesn't make a difference. If you've got a TIE surley stamps in passports are irrelevant.


For most people yes, but I think what Turtles was suggesting is that if you travel to other parts of the EU and they see a stamp dated more than three months ago they might think you've overstayed your Schengen pass, they might not know what a TIE is, etc, and you might not be fluent enough in the local language to explain.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> For most people yes, but I think what Turtles was suggesting is that if you travel to other parts of the EU and they see a stamp dated more than three months ago they might think you've overstayed your Schengen pass, they might not know what a TIE is, etc, and you might not be fluent enough in the local language to explain.


According to a report I saw (and now can't find, typical) all Eu countries were advised to provide a biometric card similar to those already issued to 3rd country citizens and if they didn't then to introduce one (although from memory it also said they could make up their own minds as to what they issued). Good ole EU tell everyone what to do and then allow you to ignore it if you want (sometimes I wonder what the point of it is?)

But does it not come down to the fact that none of us here in Spain can legally spend more than 90 days in any other EU country? So if arriving or even leaving any country other than the one you are legally resident in, your passport SHOULD be stamped (and no arguments about it either) 

We are not EU citizens, just residents of a country within the EU.

Oh and Ive travelled over the years to most EU countries and on the "other passports" desk they always speak English, even if only at a basic level (I used to work with a Canadian who was resident in the UK, he said he had never come across an official anywhere in the world on those desks who couldn't speak some english)


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

True , but Border officials are not legally required to speak English in Spain so if you wish to approach them on a equitable level I would advise Spanish. Why should they have to be made to feel on the back foot ?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

So... I got my passport stamped. As an experiment I tried, in Spanish as Kaipa suggested to persuade the policeman that as a permanent resident this was not required, but he was not of the same opinion. He understood what I was saying, my Spanish is quite good, but... However, it has to be said that the sticking point seemed to be that he wanted a TIE that I haven't yet got. I did tell him it wasn't obligatory to have a TIE yet, but didn't want to force the point too much. After all he could have got me dragged off somewhere for a few hours. I had my certificate of permanent residence with me, but he insisted he wanted to see a card (which I will pick up in September) Anyway, as other people have said they get their passport stamped every time they come in I'm not going to spend time thinking about it.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> So... I got my passport stamped. As an experiment I tried, in Spanish as Kaipa suggested to persuade the policeman that as a permanent resident this was not required, but he was not of the same opinion. He understood what I was saying, my Spanish is quite good, but... However, it has to be said that the sticking point seemed to be that he wanted a TIE that I haven't yet got. I did tell him it wasn't obligatory to have a TIE yet, but didn't want to force the point too much. After all he could have got me dragged off somewhere for a few hours. I had my certificate of permanent residence with me, but he insisted he wanted to see a card (which I will pick up in September) Anyway, as other people have said they get their passport stamped every time they come in I'm not going to spend time thinking about it.


I have a feeling that the TIE is what they use to determine residency. We all know that the green card is sufficient but I imagine the fact that the TIE is scanned means it is easy to verify whereas the green card is easy to fake and verifying means manually checking which they probably cant be bothered to do.


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

Pesky Wesky said:


> . I did tell him it wasn't obligatory to have a TIE yet, but didn't want to force the point too much. After all he could have got me dragged off somewhere for a few hours. I had my certificate of permanent residence with me, but he insisted he wanted to see a card (which I will pick up in September) Anyway, as other people have said they get their passport stamped every time they come in I'm not going to spend time thinking about it.


i agree. It is never a good idea to force points on armed officials.


----------



## Do28 (Dec 21, 2010)

You all do realise that the passport scan at border control is nothing to do with immigration status....... All it does is read the data from the passport and display your picture on a bigger screen and compare it against the wanted individuals database. Nobody is logging you in or out....... The passport stamps are at best trophy stamps and meaningless. If immigration want to check, they will haul you. aside and check everything including your TIE. If they have doubts beyond that then they will look at where you live etc. As aircrew we often go into countries with a stamp as transit crew and then without a stamp as crew on exit. Can you imagine the tangled web that is in both of my passports on stamps!! When ETIAS eventually comes in there will be a more joined up system for visitors to the EU but for residents it will still not be tracked. We are also not actually technically subject to the Schengen 90/180 rules as we are residents inside the Schengen zone, however individual countries residency rules then come into play which is invariably the 90 days so whilst as Spanish residents we can't just move to another Schengen country there is actually no mechanism for checking our movements............ Thats information from last aviation security course which is how I get my airside pass for international airports so I would assume is accurate......


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I did Madrid - Gatwick and back at the weekend and had much the same experience as the OP, and others.

Covid-wise, getting into the UK was a pain because of having to reserve the day 2 tests and fill out the huge UK locator form, but it all went more or less OK. It seems that my wife entrered a code wrong when registering her home testing kit so she isn't able to get the results of the day 2 test. We hope it doesn't have any negative consequences in future travels.

Getting back to Spain was significantly easier. The form being much easier to complete and the airport system was good, as long as you spoke Spanish. I did enjoy the way the airport staff were shouting loudly in slow(er) Spanish at people who obviously spoke no Spanish at all. All rather British really, but I wonder if Spain is still so short of English speakers that they can't find people who speak it to work at arrivals of the country's biggest international airport!

I thought it was quite ironic that the UK was so strict on locator forms and tests but there was virtually no other measures in place when out and about, even most people on the train weren't wearing masks. It struck me that there seems to be a suspicion towards people who still werar masks.

Brexit-wise I made a mistake, I handed over my passport when leaving Madrid without the green cert and promptly it was stamped, no point arguing, the stamp is illegible anyway, I guess that's a lesson learned for the future. On returning however I gave the passport with the green cert and the border guard correctly checked trhe dates and did not stamp the entry.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

This was also my experience. If you dont tell them you are a resident and show them your TIE/ green card before passport you might get stamped and do it in Spanish ( they can be a bit sullen and deliberately intimidating)


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

For some reason, I didn't think they'd put an exit stamp in a passport which didn't have a previous entry stamp. When travelling in Asia, most border control guards were meticulous in putting the exit stamp alongside the corresponding entry stamp.
But now I have a solitary Spanish exit stamp in my passport which just seems strange.


----------



## Do28 (Dec 21, 2010)

I handed my TIE over this morning first at Jerez and then passport and the lady stamped it. I complained and she offered to cross it out…. I didn’t bother.


----------



## Fightingfit21 (Oct 26, 2021)

I don’t see why it shouldn’t be stamped. You have your residency card. You’re supposed to spend 6 months in a year period in Spain to keep residency. How else are they supposed to monitor your movement? You’re not Spanish passport holders.


----------



## Fightingfit21 (Oct 26, 2021)

Turtles said:


> Yes. It's bad enough when Spanish airports that see millions of UK citizens every year can't get it right, but what happens when you try to cross into a less clued-up part of Europe and they arrest/fine/expel you for overstaying in the Schengen area. How's your Slovakian?


But you have your residency card for Spain? How are they supposed to track you if you don’t get stamped upon leaving the country of your residency?


----------



## Do28 (Dec 21, 2010)

Fightingfit21 said:


> But you have your residency card for Spain? How are they supposed to track you if you don’t get stamped upon leaving the country of your residency?


It is a specific part of the withdrawal agreement that passports are not stamped for legal residents....... They are not required to "track" you. It is up to you to prove that you have been resident at renewal time and that is not done by passport stamps. Padron, housing etc can all be asked for if they are suspicious. However the renewal process is actually automatic and done on line now.......

To make the point, have you ever had your passport stamped when entering or leaving the UK when you were a resident......


----------

